# Laat van u horen. Jullie zijn...



## Hans Molenslag

Krantenkop in DM vandaag:

_Afvallige moslims, laat van u horen. Jullie zijn met meer dan jullie denken_​
Kan dit volgens jullie?

Mij stoort het. Je neemt ofwel de _u_-vorm, ofwel de _jij_-vorm, waarvan _jullie_ het meervoud is. Dat een minder geoefend schrijver de twee vormen door elkaar gebruikt, is tot daaraan toe, maar een redacteur of een corrector bij een serieuze krant haalt zo'n stijlfout er toch in één oogopslag uit? Het is hun beroep.


----------



## bibibiben

In Nederland is de kans op deze fout niet zo groot, omdat het vousvoyeren van een groep mensen in onbruik is geraakt. Het is nu _jullie_ wat de klok slaat.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> In Nederland is de kans op deze fout niet zo groot, omdat het vousvoyeren van een groep mensen in onbruik is geraakt. Het is nu _jullie_ wat de klok slaat.


Dat is logisch als je in dezelfde situatie in het enkelvoud _jij_ of _je_ zegt, maar is het ook de gewoonte in situaties waarin je één persoon met _u_ aanspreekt? Stel, je leidt hoogwaardigheidsbekleders rond. Je zegt _u_ wanneer je je tot één van hen richt, ook nog steeds in Nederland, neem ik aan? Schakel je dan op _jullie_ en _je_ over zodra je het woord tot het hele gezelschap richt?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Er is nog iets. In de tweede zin klinkt twee keer _jullie_ zo kort na elkaar nogal houterig. De tweede _jullie_ kan makkelijk weg. De eerste _jullie_ kan blijven staan, maar dan benadruk je dat je zelf geen moslim bent. Als je de zin met _je_ begint, laat je in het midden wat je zelf bent, moslim of niet-moslim.

_Afvallige moslims, laat van je horen. Jullie zijn met meer dan je denkt. 
Afvallige moslims, laat van je horen. Je bent met meer dan je denkt_.​


----------



## bibibiben

Voor alle duidelijkheid, jong en oud zal in Nederland het liefst zeggen:
_
Afvallige moslims, laat van je horen. Jullie zijn met meer dan jullie denken_ (of:_ ... dan je denkt)_.

Als het om een groep hoogwaardigheidsbekleders gaat, dan zou het kunnen dat de oudere generatie – behorend tot een zekere klasse, dat wel – dit nog eruit krijgt:

_Hoogwaardigheidsbekleders, laat van u horen. U bent met meer dan u denkt_.

Iedereen van onder de veertig (misschien zelfs ook onder de vijftig) krijgt waarschijnlijk echter nog steeds alleen dit uit de mond:

_Hoogwaardigheidsbekleders, laat van je horen. Jullie zijn met meer dan jullie denken _(of:_ ... dan je denkt._)


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Voor alle duidelijkheid, jong en oud zal in Nederland het liefst zeggen:
> _
> Afvallige moslims, laat van je horen. Jullie zijn met meer dan jullie denken_ (of:_ ... dan je denkt)_.
> 
> Als het om een groep hoogwaardigheidsbekleders gaat, dan zou het kunnen dat de oudere generatie – behorend tot een zekere klasse, dat wel – dit nog eruit krijgt:
> 
> _Hoogwaardigheidsbekleders, laat van u horen. U bent met meer dan u denkt_.
> 
> Iedereen van onder de veertig (misschien zelfs ook onder de vijftig) krijgt waarschijnlijk echter nog steeds alleen dit uit de mond:
> 
> _Hoogwaardigheidsbekleders, laat van je horen. Jullie zijn met meer dan jullie denken _(of:_ ... dan je denkt._)


Ja, dat snap ik, maar het is niet helemaal wat ik bedoelde. Waar het mij om gaat is welk voornaamwoord je in het meervoud gebruikt in concrete, mondelinge situaties waarin je je rechtstreeks tot je gesprekspartners richt en waarin je in het enkelvoud _u_ zou gebruiken. (Als het antwoord is: ja, maar we gebruiken _u_ helemaal niet meer, ook niet in concrete situaties, dan is het meervoud ervan een non-probleem.)


----------



## eno2

Ik gebruik zoveel mogelijk je/jullie en ik zit al op tram 7 .


----------



## bibibiben

Hans Molenslag said:


> Ja, dat snap ik, maar het is niet helemaal wat ik bedoelde. Waar het mij om gaat is welk voornaamwoord je in het meervoud gebruikt in concrete, mondelinge situaties waarin je je rechtstreeks tot je gesprekspartners richt en waarin je in het enkelvoud _u_ zou gebruiken. (Als het antwoord is: ja, maar we gebruiken _u_ helemaal niet meer, ook niet in concrete situaties, dan is het meervoud ervan een non-probleem.)



Een persoon die je normaal gesproken met _u _aanspreekt, kan in _jullie _verdwijnen als die persoon met meerderen is. Ook als je al die personen in die groep individueel met _u_ zou aanspreken, wordt bij samenklontering _jullie _het devies. Althans, bij de jongere generatie.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Een persoon die je normaal gesproken met _u _aanspreekt, kan in _jullie _verdwijnen als die persoon met meerderen is. Ook als je al die personen in die groep individueel met _u_ zou aanspreken, wordt bij samenklontering _jullie _het devies. Althans, bij de jongere generatie.


Oké, goed om te weten.


----------

